# problem connecting ipod



## silverbear (Mar 5, 2008)

hmm but now i have another problem...after reformatting the computer i am unable to connect my ipod to the computer...

The ipod shows that it is charging but when i connect the usb cable, it said that "one of the usb devices has malfunctioned and windows does not recognise it"

When i check under device manager, it shows unknown device and the status shows "no drivers are installed for this device"


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you have the device on a USB 1.1 or a USB 2.0 port? High-power devices require a USB 2.0 port in order to function correctly. Try a different USB 2.0 port.

Try plugging your iPod into a different computer. This will show you if this is a problem with your machine or your device.

Try plugging in your iPod and re-starting the computer. This may fix the problem.

You can also try forcing your iPod into Disk Mode:

Restart your iPod before putting it into Disk Mode. Check that your hold switch is off (away from the headphone jack).

Press and hold the following combination of buttons buttons simultaneously for approximately 10 seconds to reset the iPod:

iPod 1G to 3G (scroll & touch wheel iPods): "Menu" and "Play/Pause"
iPod 4G+ (includes Photo, Nano, Video, and Mini): "Menu" and "Select Center Button"
iPhone & iPod Touch: "Menu" and "Sleep Button"

As soon as you see the Apple logo, let go, and then hold down the "Fast Forward" and "Rewind" buttons. This will force your iPod into Disk Mode. You should see "Disk Mode" at the top of the screen. Your iPod will more than likely work now. If this does not fix your problem, try restarting your computer.

IF on the off-chance this does not work, please post back.
IF this does work, please post back.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Also just to add, make you have itunes downloaded onto your computer since I think that may add the drivers to the computer to use an ipod on it.


----------

